# C. usteriana flower both submersed and emersed



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I had both an emersed and submersed flower of Crypt. usteriana at the same time this afternoon. 8)

Emersed:









Submersed:


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sweeeeet! Congratulations, you've definately got it down man.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice!!! Nice color on the limb.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice flower congrats man


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome conincidence!!

Congratulation!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The submersed usteriana was at it again today.


----------

